# Ominous



## nineyards (Jul 27, 2014)

Funny how a simple early morning photograph of a bridge deck with a bit of lens flare and a person's silhouette can transform itself so effortlessly into a classic example of a horror movie poster


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 27, 2014)

Something something but when you shoot 

Jim


----------

